# HB Whipray 16



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

WOW!

very very pretty boat, hows the SS rub rail holding up?


----------



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

wow, that boat's gorgeous.


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Sweet boat! I think I saw you north of beach marine the other day. I was in a ranger banshee.


----------



## jaxflatsfisherman (Nov 18, 2007)

The stainless rails have held up well.  They do have nicks here and there, but the only time the boat is docked is at the ramp, and not for very long.  PVredfisher, you probably did see me! I'll keep my eye out for your banshee.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Pretty boat. What top speed are you getting with that 4stroke 40hp?


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

awesome little boat, HB rules


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow! Good meeting you last week.


----------



## just_bill (Dec 20, 2006)

My Buddy Phil "Lookdown" in his 16' Whipray with Kevlar hull. He has since added Tom C's electric Jackplate even more skinny now.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Sexy skiff!!!


----------

